# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : La vido de la semaine de Kat : Steve Ballmer ddicace un Mac

## Katleen Erna

*Humour : La vido de la semaine de Kat : Steve Ballmer ddicace un Mac*

Cette semaine, la vido que je vous propose est tire des archives personnelles d'un tudiant amricain, qui a eu la bonne ide de la partager avec le monde entier via YouTube.

Ce jeune audacieux demande  Steve Ballmer de lui ddicacer son ordinateur portable, qui est en fait un MacBook. Amus, le CEO de Microsoft s'excute, en inscrivant sur l'objet : "Besoin de le remplacer ? Steve Ballmer."





Voir aussi les vidos des semaines prcdentes :

1 - Les Oeufs Windows

2 - Vous n'avez pas dit le mot magique

3 - Si la Matrice avait tourn sous Windows XP

4 - Nous sommes tout petits, vraiment insignifiants

5 - I'm On A Mac

----------


## Kerod

C'est vrai que celle l est pas mal. 
C'est  se demander si Steve Jobs aurait fait la mme  ::roll::

----------


## s4mk1ng

Pas mal franchement pas mal ::D:

----------


## Pouet_forever

Je veux que Steve Jobs ddicace mon MacBook !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Skyounet

> C'est vrai que celle l est pas mal. 
> C'est  se demander si Steve Jobs aurait fait la mme


Il te collerait un procs pour avoir mis OSX sur une machine non Apple ouais !

----------


## kOrt3x

Je pense qu'il utilise lui mme un MacBook Pro, donc il ne peut rien dire l dessus.

----------

